# Amitriptyline and generic effexor



## Samba (Apr 25, 2010)

Anyone take both of these together? I take the generic effexor (150 mg) daily. I used to take amitriptyline (20 mg at night) in order to wake up headache free in the morning. And that worked. 

When I started the effexor I stopped the amitriptyline for fear of serotonin syndrome. But I am waking up with terrible headaches once again.

I've asked 3 pharmacists if I could take both. 2 said no, 1 said yes, no problem. I'm confused as who to believe. I'd ask my doc, but I haven't been to the doc in a year.


----------



## Samba (Apr 25, 2010)

No one here?

Anyone know where I can get info online to this question?


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

I may speculate than serotonin syndrome is unlikely. Serotonin syndrome is possible with SSRI (or tryciclic) + MAOI that is widely known. In some cases people may shift from one medication to another and take them together during the time of shift. 
I personally think about combination of fluoxetine and sertraline for myself (but didn't try). 
Both amitriptyline and venlafaxine affect serotonin levels by the same mechanism of reuptake inhibition. They may even compete for serotonin transporters. So taking them together is a kind like increase in dose of one of them (or may have not affect at all). Your current dose of Effexor is moderate (maximum is 375 mg daily, it has rather wide range of therapeutic dosages), and amitriptyline dose is pretty low. So even if SRI effects of them summarize, it will be like admissible dose of one SRI. 
But all this is IMHO.
Oh, and they may interact in respect of metabolism, it's worth investigation.


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

20mg amitriptyline is a very low dose. you can safely take it.
effective dose of amitriptyline for major depression is 150mg.
maximum dose of amitriptyline is 300mg.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yelda said:


> 20mg amitriptyline is a very low dose. you can safely take it.
> effective dose of amitriptyline for major depression is 150mg.
> maximum dose of amitriptyline is 300mg.


you mean effexor XR?


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

Ive heard of the combo before, but id bet it would induce extreme apathy and fatigue, hell i got that from amitrip alone.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Dr House said:


> you mean effexor XR?


I think she does mean amitriptyline, the theraputic range for treating depression is 50-200 mg (300 mg max).

http://www.slschofield.com/medicine/psychiatric_drugs_chart.html


----------



## Samba (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes. To clarify, the 20 mg amitriptyline is taken at night before bed for pain (headaches) and headache free morning. The effexor is taken in the morning. 

If you take amitriptyline for depression, it's prescribed in much higher doses.
I am going to a new doc within the next couple months and will hopefully get an 
answer from her.


----------



## SBndo (Jun 18, 2012)

*Generic Effexor and Amitryptyline*

I'm taking 325 mg of generic effexor and 50 mg of amitrypyline daily (for about a year now). I was starting to believe I was going crazy - seeing and hearing things, etc. Now I'm thinking of serotonin syndrome. I highly recommend caution when taking this combination together. Hope this information helps you, and check with your main/primary care physician OR psychiatrist (I don't have one of the latter).
SBdno


----------

